
How to get away with paying $25 a month for cellphone service - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/01/07/how-to-get-away-with-paying-25-a-month-for-cellphone-service/
======
dagw
Move to Europe.

